
Reflecting on Susan Fowler’s Reflections - warp
https://medium.com/@hadrad1000/reflecting-on-susan-fowlers-reflections-e2dccb374b47
======
lma21
> Sexism is a systemic issue, just like any other ism, and it can’t be solved
> by firing the handful of HR reps that were directly involved.

So let's ignore the unacceptable behaviour of Uber's HR reps and focus on the
problem holistically ? This article isn't making a lot of sense, the author
wants to support Suzan's cause yet do nothing to fix Uber's way of handling it
?

